# Deluxe Batman Costume



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

I've always wanted to either buy the deluxe Batman costume or rent it. Has anyone on here done either? To buy it's around $300. Just wondering if it's worth it.


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

I rented that one last year for $85.00 for a 3 day weekend. The costume looks really cool when you have it on, but is very very fragile. It is made up of about 10 different pieces that tie on in the back, and is hidden by the cape. The problem is the pieces are simple rubber with holes punched in the corners, to string the ties through. When you move, the strings end up breaking through the rubber and destroying the hole.

When I rented mine many of these holes were already "blown out". It was an easy fix, I just reinforced the broken holes with staples and then placed electrical tape over them and re punched the holes.. Worked like a charm and was much stronger.I didnt have any blow outs the entire evening.

I was worth renting but too easy to ruin to buy as a collectible


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If you really want one, let me know.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Little tip for the holes-in-rubber syndrome: buy a tube of GOOP and fill the hole with it. when it cures, the string will be solidly bedded in rubber and wont tear through easily. I did it for some rubber armor pieces and it worked great.


----------

